# Pack



## gaddyshooter

Somewhere, a man with a dog named Remmi, has a smile on his face. :beer:


----------



## taddy1340

I do too! Big game this week against San Diego!

Mike


----------



## KEN W

As much as I hate the Pack.......I do watch them when the Vikes aren't on.To bad Fox didn't have the double header today......the Pack would have been the early game.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

The Pack played pretty well yesterday. The game against the Eagles was very lucky, but a win is a win. I'd love to see them make the playoffs this year and have Favre return again next year. I am one of those fans that really doesn't want him to retire ever...........as long as he keeps looking like he loves playing.

Yes, I have a huge smile on my face this AM. Plus, I am going to Lambeau this weekend to watch them against the Chargers. I have a really bad feeling that LT is going to have his breakout game against the Pack............but atleast I could say I was there to watch :evil:


----------



## malspeck

Way to beat the Chargers!  :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I was at the game and it was AWESOME !!! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Here's to Driver, Jennings etc. getting shut down this weekend.

:beer:


----------



## gaddyshooter

..Or not.


----------



## taddy1340

Man...giving this game to the Bears...4 friggin' TOs already before the 4th and at bad times. I hate the Bears!!!


----------



## taddy1340

UNREAL...I now have an ulcer! TO's killed us...Favre's INT turned the game. BUT, the coach's conservative play calling...WOW!!!

Still in first place...oh well. Packers lost so I'm ready to take my lumps!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

The play calling and fumbles killed us!


----------



## MOB

What a bummer, lost to the Bears, a divisional and a conference loss. I listened to the first three quaters on the radio driving home from antelope hunting ( 8 hours) and got home just in time to see them lose the game. It almost looked scripted, like you could see it in Favre's eyes.


----------



## taddy1340

MOB said:


> It almost looked scripted, like you could see it in Favre's eyes.


I thought the exact same thing! MM has some explaining to do about the play calling... :eyeroll:


----------



## Tracker21

Yea would have to agree. When Favre got in coach McCarthys face for calling the time out and play calling, that it wasn't going to be good. When clock management comes into play in the game there is no better guy so why not just let him?


----------



## MOB

I wonder if MM didn't tell Favre he couldn't audible in the second half? The Bears obviously made adjustments to stop the run at halftime, but MM tried the old "don't lose, play conservative, eat up the clock run game" and lost the game. Let Brett play his game...read the defense, make audibles and rip em up. Losing Scott Wells at center sure didn't help either..


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

MOB said:


> Losing Scott Wells at center sure didn't help either..


I think that was a HUGE key to having no running game and the left tackles not handling the fake stunt by the MLB's.


----------



## taddy1340

Good win today at Detroit despite the mass of injuries. Favre is a candidate for MVP, regardless of what Brady does...


----------



## Colt

I find it extremely difficult to watch any Packer game on tv. You'd swear, all of the pregame guys as well as the announcers are so full of man love for Favre, it's pathetic. Farve this, Farve that. It's a team sport.


----------



## taddy1340

MAK,

It's a team sport, but Favre is an Icon...maybe not to you, but many others. Stories about him sell and make great TV...bottom line.


----------



## KEN W

If the season ended today.....I would vote Farve as MVP.I think New England could make it w/o Brady......the Packers would be nowhere w/o Farve.


----------



## taddy1340

KEN W said:


> If the season ended today.....I would vote Farve as MVP.I think New England could make it w/o Brady......the Packers would be nowhere w/o Farve.


Good point Ken! He is the team...no doubt.


----------



## KEN W

The Pack defense is pretty good.But with very little for a running game......20 straight completions,they die without Farve.


----------



## hunter121390

the packers are getting a running game from ryan grant though


----------



## KEN W

hunter121390 said:


> the packers are getting a running game from ryan grant though


That's only because you have to run the ball at least once in awhile to keep defenses honest.


----------



## hunter121390

ya but u still gotta admit that ryan grant is a helluv a running back though


----------



## KEN W

hunter121390 said:


> ya but u still gotta admit that ryan grant is a helluv a running back though


After 2 good games?? Not hardly.


----------



## hunter121390

well IMO he is. but thats just me


----------



## taddy1340

Grant is no confirmed superstar, but has shown enough to present the threat of a running game. It helps keep the defense honest when they DO have a back behind Favre.

In 5 games w/ signficant playing time he's rushed 107 times for 494 yds...4.6 per carry. 119 of those came against the #1 rush defense of Minnesota. Again, he has to prove alot, but it is a SHIAT TON better than how we started.


----------



## hunter121390

and did i predict that or not?

201 yards and 3 touchdowns


----------



## dosch

This is from FoxNews:
Cops: Dad Arrested for Taping Packers Jersey to Son, 7
PORTAGE, Wis. - Upset that his 7-year-old son wouldn't wear a Green Bay Packers jersey during the team's playoff victory Saturday, a man restrained the boy for an hour with tape and taped the jersey onto him.
Mathew Kowald was cited for disorderly conduct in connection with the incident with his son at their home in Pardeeville, Lt. Wayne Smith of the Columbia County Sheriff's Department said. Pardeeville is about 30 miles north of Madison.

The 36-year-old Kowald was arrested Monday after his wife told authorities about the incident. Kowald was taken to the county jail and held until Wednesday, when he pleaded no contest, paid a fine of $186 and was released.

Kowald's wife filed a restraining order Wednesday, so Kowald will not be able to have contact with his family, Smith said. Smith said other domestic issues have surfaced, though he wouldn't elaborate.

The boy refused to wear the jersey Saturday, when the Packers beat the Seattle Seahawks in a playoff game, Smith said. Smith said the incident sounded strange when reported at first, but the mother took pictures with her cell phone and that type of evidence is difficult to dispute.


----------



## taddy1340

dosch said:


> This is from FoxNews:
> Cops: Dad Arrested for Taping Packers Jersey to Son, 7
> PORTAGE, Wis. - Upset that his 7-year-old son wouldn't wear a Green Bay Packers jersey during the team's playoff victory Saturday, a man restrained the boy for an hour with tape and taped the jersey onto him.
> Mathew Kowald was cited for disorderly conduct in connection with the incident with his son at their home in Pardeeville, Lt. Wayne Smith of the Columbia County Sheriff's Department said. Pardeeville is about 30 miles north of Madison.
> 
> The 36-year-old Kowald was arrested Monday after his wife told authorities about the incident. Kowald was taken to the county jail and held until Wednesday, when he pleaded no contest, paid a fine of $186 and was released.
> 
> Kowald's wife filed a restraining order Wednesday, so Kowald will not be able to have contact with his family, Smith said. Smith said other domestic issues have surfaced, though he wouldn't elaborate.
> 
> The boy refused to wear the jersey Saturday, when the Packers beat the Seattle Seahawks in a playoff game, Smith said. Smith said the incident sounded strange when reported at first, but the mother took pictures with her cell phone and that type of evidence is difficult to dispute.


An idiot father...I imagine Ron will have some comments on this one!


----------



## MOB

They should tape a Viqueens jersey on this jackazz and make him walk around outside Lambeau before the NFC championship game. That humiliation would be a good start for his punishment.


----------



## KEN W

MOB said:


> They should tape a Viqueens jersey on this jackazz and make him walk around outside Lambeau before the NFC championship game. That humiliation would be a good start for his punishment.


Nah.....being a Puker fan is punishment enough for anyone. 

At least the kid has some taste in clothes. :beer:


----------



## hunter121390

anyone know why we didnt even try and have a running game during the game. why we didnt try running the ball to the outside, only up the middle basically. why we kept throwing screens when they werent working. why our defense fell apart. why we switched to zone coverage in the NFC championship game when we played man coverage all year?
???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Ron Gilmore

hunter121390 said:


> anyone know why we didnt even try and have a running game during the game. why we didnt try running the ball to the outside, only up the middle basically. why we kept throwing screens when they werent working. why our defense fell apart. why we switched to zone coverage in the NFC championship game when we played man coverage all year?
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????


They where playing man coverage! That is why Plexico had such a great game against a false Pro Bowl corner. In regards to the running game. They tried and failed. Not sure which game you where watching!

Taddy I left the jersey story alone. Did not need it to illustrate my view.

They lost to a more physical team that did not have a QB on Viagra and HGH! He had to be to be that stiff and immobile!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter121390

harris was running with burress but it was zone. idk. we spent an entire math class talking about it. the running game, they tried, but not like they had since grant took over as the starting rusher. ikd. o well. maybe next year


----------



## itchy

> o well. maybe next year


Now you sound like a Viking fan


----------



## hunter121390

lol. screw that. id rather die. the vikings never got a chance. i just said that cuz the packs season is over now.


----------

